# Taken two Pregnacare in 12 hours by mistake



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no idea why I have just done this, but I have just accidentally taken my Pregnacare tablet (which I take at tea time, about 7pm each day) this morning with my breakfast.  This means I have taken two in approx 12.5hours.  Is this going to harm the baby?  

I am guessing not to take one this evening!!

Hope you can help.  I an 20+1 today.  

Thank you!!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Dani

As its a medication question will move your question to the pharmacists as they can better answer your question. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't think it will do any harm as a one off. Just don't take any more today and start again tomorrow evening.

Most things in there if you were on treatment doses the dose would be much higher anyway. 

The body will use what it wants and wee the rest out.


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you for your advice


----------

